#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Приглашаю к участию в проекте о счастье буддистов.

## Анастаси

Добрый день! Сообщение для добрых сердцем. 
Приглашаю последователей буддизма к участию в опросе. Его цель - описание того, как буддийские практики делают людей счастливее.
https://goo.gl/forms/bO8qYg0mpbVnwyYf1
Опрос занимает 15 минут, - время малое на большое дело)
Благодарю всех, кто примет участие в проекте и передаст знакомым буддистам. 
Пусть все живые существа будут счастливы!

----------

Aion (17.07.2017)

----------


## Georgiy

Для честных и добрых, а не добреньких (карьеристов/к)  :Smilie: 
https://www.mindandlife.org/the-dark-knight/

----------

Фил (13.07.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Для честных и добрых, а не добреньких (карьеристов/к) 
> https://www.mindandlife.org/the-dark-knight/


Слушайте, ну товарищ любил поесть, попить и зависать-тусоваться. А тут занялся от безделья медитацией и чета приуныл. Можно было догадаться сразу!

----------


## Georgiy

Отсюда вывод - такой опрос нужно предварять психо-социальным портретом буддиста. Собссно, кто опрашивается? Я уж не говорю об обязательности "кто опрашивает и зачем".

----------

Фил (14.07.2017)

----------


## Амир

> Добрый день! Сообщение для добрых сердцем. 
> Приглашаю последователей буддизма к участию в опросе. Его цель - описание того, как буддийские практики делают людей счастливее.
> https://goo.gl/forms/bO8qYg0mpbVnwyYf1
> Опрос занимает 15 минут, - время малое на большое дело)
> Благодарю всех, кто примет участие в проекте и передаст знакомым буддистам. 
> Пусть все живые существа будут счастливы!


Что за бред  :Smilie: , да любая духовна практика делает ЖС счастливее.  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> да любая духовна практика делает ЖС счастливее.


 — вот бред.

----------


## Georgiy

Научно доказано, что самым счастливым челом (из обследованных на этот предмет) является Рикар,_Матьё, по совместительству буддийский монах. Он настолько счастлив, что когда у него над ухом стреляют из пистолета, его ЭЭГ даже не содрогается. По этому поводу он выступал на Мировом Форуме Счастья, вместе с ЕСДЛ, попутно входя в его  Консультативный Совет. Кроме него видим в этом совете также Ричарда Дэвидсона, первое лицо в научных исследованиях буддийских медитаций, "живого героя" США. А также Алана Уолеса известного учителя буддийских медитаций. 

Другими словами, буддисты настолько счастливы, просто до неприличия, что организовали вместе с другими счастливчиками Мировой Форум Счастья, на котором делятся счастьем со всеми несчастными.

----------

Анастаси (17.07.2017), Владимир Николаевич (16.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

В Бутане показатель эффективности деятельности правительства измеряется в ВНС (валовом национальном счастье).
Вот уж эти буддисты, всё никак у людей  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот уж эти буддисты, всё *никак* у людей


Мои извинения за непрошенную корректуру, но вместо выделенного мною выше д.б. "всё не как" (т.е. "не так, как").
Ведь _никак_ -- никак и есть. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.07.2017)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> В Бутане показатель эффективности деятельности правительства измеряется в ВНС (валовом национальном счастье).
> Вот уж эти буддисты, всё никак у людей


Это просто лозунг для промывания мозгов, когда понимаешь, что «удвоить ВВП» никто не купит. Нынешний премьер-министр Бутана Церинг Тобге кстати не большой сторонник разговоров о счастье, топит за важность экономического развития.

----------

Alex (18.07.2017)

----------


## Амир

> — вот бред.


Хорошо, тогда может приведёте пример, какая практика делает ЖС несчастнее? Чтоб не быть голословным.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Пример простой — любая небуддийская духовная практика приводит к перерождению в самсаре, где есть анитья и дукха и всегда гарантированно есть шанс стать несчастнее.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это просто лозунг для промывания мозгов, когда понимаешь, что «удвоить ВВП» никто не купит. Нынешний премьер-министр Бутана Церинг Тобге кстати не большой сторонник разговоров о счастье, топит за важность экономического развития.


Черта менталитета. Можно сказать особенность мировоззрения, особенно в ценностном и приоритетном плане.  В другой культуре такое не имело бы значения, а во многих даже и мысли подобной не возникло. 
А экономика конечно одно из внешних условий слагаемых счастья.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2017)

----------


## Georgiy

Промывка мозгов или черта менталитета, но Бутан - молодец. Королевство в свое время внесло предложение в ООН учредить 20 марта (день весеннего равноденствия) - День счастья.

Его поддержали 193 страны.

Своим буддийско-бутанским счастьем мозги людям пудрят по полной программе.  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.07.2017), Фил (17.07.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Промывка мозгов или черта менталитета, но Бутан - молодец. Королевство в свое время внесло предложение в ООН учредить 20 марта День счастья.
> 
> Его поддержали 193 страны.
> 
> Своим буддийско-бутанским счастьем мозги людям пудрят по полной программе.


Слышал, там курить запрещено вообще.
Это не может не радовать  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2017)

----------


## Aion

Более-менее честно ответил на опрос. И по ходу усомнился в том, что счастлив. 
Эх, Сансара-мама...  :Cry:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2017)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Промывка мозгов или черта менталитета, но Бутан - молодец. Королевство в свое время внесло предложение в ООН учредить 20 марта (день весеннего равноденствия) - День счастья.
> 
> Его поддержали 193 страны.
> 
> Своим буддийско-бутанским счастьем мозги людям пудрят по полной программе.


Молодцы бесспорно. При новом ПМ отменили обязательное ношение гхо в общественных местах, и вообще я на его фейсбук подписался, приятно читать.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.07.2017)

----------


## Georgiy

> Более-менее честно ответил на опрос. И по ходу усомнился в том, что счастлив. 
> Эх, Сансара-мама...


Практики счастья, подкрепленные научными исследованиями, включают анапанасати и мониторинг ощущений тела (типа випассаны Гоенкb). 
https://www.edx.org/course/science-h...eleyx-gg101x-5

Поэтому буддисту стыдно сомневаться в собственном счастье: подышал, поощущал свое тело - и фсё, обрел состояние счастья автоматически. Ну а осмысленность жизни приходит тоже автоматически с верой в три драгоценности.  :Smilie: 

*PS* По-моему, достаточно только анапанасати, кажется, на 4-й или 5-й его стадии тело само начинает ... осознаваться, не периферийно, как на предыдущих стадиях. Так что одного осознания дыхания буддисту достаточно для того, чтобы быть счастливым (в смысле состояния). 

Если буддист не может быть счастлив только от этого, только от дыхания, то он, кмк, не буддист.  :Smilie:

----------


## Амир

> Пример простой — любая небуддийская духовная практика приводит к перерождению в самсаре, где есть анитья и дукха и всегда гарантированно есть шанс стать несчастнее.


Думаю это не так, не духовная практика ведёт ЖС в сансару, они уже там, что же касается "не буддийской" духовной практики, то такой по большому счёту не бывает, есть практики вне буддийских традиций, но если они ведут по пути Будды, то чем они по существу отличаются от буддийской? Будда Шакъямуни никогда так не ограничивал.

----------


## Балдинг

> Пример простой — любая небуддийская духовная практика приводит к перерождению в самсаре, где есть анитья и дукха и всегда гарантированно есть шанс стать несчастнее.


Прошу простить за вмешательство. Постараюсь сугубо информационно. К примеру, цитата:



> Есть поиск чувственных услад,
> Как есть существования поиск,
> Жизни духовной поиск есть.
> *Хватание есть «Вот – истина»*,
> Воззрения есть как опухоль.


http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
Складывается впечатление, что комментируемое высказывание не совсем в духе цитируемого изречения Шакьямуни.

P.S. Сам дискурс, в свою очередь, представляется несколько..., скажем так, наивным. Ввиду, хотя бы, размытости понятия "счастье" [случай, кстати, похож на ситуацию со словом "справедливость", который зрелый человек уже не может употреблять всерьёз].
Смотрим, например, выше, где в качестве мерила счастья используется степень отключения органов чувств живого существа от внешней реальности (невольно вспоминаются слова из народной песни: "Я танцую пьяный на столе. Шуба шуба е, шуба шуба шуба е. Снова *счастье улыбнулось мне*. Шуба шуба е, шуба шуба шуба е")
P.P.S. Вопрос лингвистический :-) Открываем словарь на слове "вера". Вера - от лат. veritas - истина, verus - истинный. Смекаете?! Где вера - там, стало быть, как бы и истина :-)
А остальным добро пожаловать:
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...tta-yu-kan.htm
Но трудно, или даже очень трудно, ибо уму постоянно требуется за что-то зацепиться.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.07.2017)

----------


## Aion

> Если буддист не может быть счастлив только от этого, только от дыхания, то он, кмк, не буддист.

----------


## Georgiy

> И по ходу усомнился в том, что счастлив. 
> Эх, Сансара-мама...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Думаю это не так, не духовная практика ведёт ЖС в сансару, они уже там, что же касается "не буддийской" духовной практики, то такой по большому счёту не бывает, есть практики вне буддийских традиций, но если они ведут по пути Будды, то чем они по существу отличаются от буддийской? Будда Шакъямуни никогда так не ограничивал.


Утверждение «Если духовная практика ведёт в самсару, то это не духовная практика» — это No True Scotsman Fallacy.

Давайте не переопределять термины произвольно. Есть множество христианских, кришнаитских и пр. _духовных_ практик, которые не ведут из самсары. Внешне они зачастую мало отличаются от буддийских, сами практики относят их к «духовным практикам», и объективных причин их к таковым не относить нет.

----------

Фил (18.07.2017)

----------


## Амир

> Утверждение «Если духовная практика ведёт в самсару, то это не духовная практика» — это No True Scotsman Fallacy.
> 
> Давайте не переопределять термины произвольно. Есть множество христианских, кришнаитских и пр. _духовных_ практик, которые не ведут из самсары. Внешне они зачастую мало отличаются от буддийских, сами практики относят их к «духовным практикам», и объективных причин их к таковым не относить нет.


Хорошо, давайте, ведь вопрос на форуме "какие из буддийских духовных практик делают людей счастливее", т.е. вы настаиваете, что какие то буддийские практики ведут в обратном направлении? Приведите пример.

----------


## Харуказе

Практика "напиши 10000 постов на board.buddhist.ru " .

----------

Aion (18.07.2017)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Хорошо, давайте, ведь вопрос на форуме "какие из буддийских духовных практик делают людей счастливее", т.е. вы настаиваете, что какие то буддийские практики ведут в обратном направлении? Приведите пример.


Практика буддизма ведёт в одном направлении — в противоположном направлении от двойственного восприятия и от цепляния за счастье и несчастье.

А если говорить про отдельные буддийские практики, то они на разных людей могут по-разному действовать. Вчера посидел в шаматхе — сознание успокоилось. Сегодня посидел — поднялись тревожные мысли. Не надо представлять себе буддийскую практику как светлый путь к коммунизму какой-то, или как непрерывный ньюэйджерский позитив-синкинг.

В качестве профилактики от нью-эйджа рекомендую перечитать про Печального Учителя Мачиг Лабдрон и переслушать наставления Дзонгсара Ринпоче.

----------


## Балдинг

Кстати, коллеги, подумалось сегодня утром, если из любопытства взглянуть на сборники состояний сознания и ментальных факторов Адхидхамматха Сангахи, то можно заметить, что в числе читт и четасик счастье отсутствует, что, по идее, логично (счастье, как комплексный феномен, при этом или экибана или не экибана, да и экибаны могут быть разные).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

А буддизм в принципе не о достижении счастья, а об избавлении от дукхи.А это далеко не одно и то же.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Практика "напиши 10000 постов на board.buddhist.ru " .


111111
(сто одиннадцать тысяч сто одиннадцать))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кстати, коллеги, подумалось сегодня утром, если из любопытства взглянуть на сборники состояний сознания и ментальных факторов Адхидхамматха Сангахи, то можно заметить, что в числе читт и четасик счастье отсутствует, ....)


О очевидном не пишут, так как это и так очевидно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Все древнеиндийские (и тем более буддийские) культура и мировоззрение пронизаны одной основополагающей целью - устранение страданий и обретение счастья.

Вне этого контекста и буддизм  не-буддизм.
Другой какойто цели(целей) в буддизме просто нет.

----------


## Балдинг

> О очевидном не пишут, так как это и так очевидно.


Прошу простить. Иной раз иному бывает не лишне взглянуть и на очевидные вещи несколько с другого ракурса.

----------


## Балдинг

> Все древнеиндийские (и тем более буддийские) культура и мировоззрение пронизаны одной основополагающей целью - устранение страданий и обретение счастья.
> 
> Вне этого контекста и буддизм  не-буддизм.
> Другой какойто цели(целей) в буддизме просто нет.


Владимир Николаевич, Вам, при повторном вдумчивом рассмотрении, не кажется, что запись 31 находится в некотором диссонансе с записью 30?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.07.2017)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Все древнеиндийские (и тем более буддийские) культура и мировоззрение пронизаны одной основополагающей целью - устранение страданий и обретение счастья.


Устранение страданий — да. Обретение счастья — нет. Про четвёртую печать говорят, что это «нирвана — вне представлений» (ДКР) и «нирвана это истинный покой» (ЕСДЛ). Не слышал, чтобы буддийские учителя говорили, что нирвана — это счастье. Хотя это возможно как упая. Как история про Нанду, которому Будда обещал в нирване пятьсот апсар.

----------

Балдинг (19.07.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

Ну как бы да.Те кто давно практикуют на своём опыте уже знают что даже на 7 небе от счастья есть неудовлетворённость-неуспокоенность   дукха.До определённой стадии,разумеется,потом она сменяется равностным спокойствием.Но буддизм действительно не учит достижению счастья.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2017)

----------


## Aion

> Не слышал, чтобы буддийские учителя говорили, что нирвана — это счастье.


А как же Дхаммапада, 202?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.07.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (19.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Устранение страданий — да. Обретение счастья — нет. Про четвёртую печать говорят, что это «нирвана — вне представлений» (ДКР) и «нирвана это истинный покой» (ЕСДЛ). Не слышал, чтобы буддийские учителя говорили, что нирвана — это счастье. Хотя это возможно как упая. Как история про Нанду, которому Будда обещал в нирване пятьсот апсар.


Упая это - метод: шила, самадхи, первые пять парамит, аспект Бодхичитты относящийся к Махамайтри и Махакаруне (по крайней мере тибетские учителя вслед за индийскими так трактуют) 

Нирвана: успокоение клеш(истинных причин духкха), отсюда вот она в печатях - истинное успокоение\истинный покой, есть ещё вариант - истинное прекращение(истинных причин духкха).
О прекращении причин сухкха ничего не говорится. Да и много где можна найти определение истинного прекращения(нирваны), как - высшая польза, высшее благо, высший восторг, высшая радость, .... , несоставное\необусловленное счастье.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Владимир Николаевич, Вам, при повторном вдумчивом рассмотрении, не кажется, что запись 31 находится в некотором диссонансе с записью 30?


Нет.
Так как буддийские цели под влиянием других культур и мировоззрений могут быть - не очевидны.

----------

Балдинг (19.07.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

1. _Упая каушалья_ (сокр. _упая_), как уже не раз иллюстрировалось цитатами, -- "искусное средство/метод" либо "искусность средств/методов". И в этом смысле она не ограничивается _шила_ и _самадхи_.
2. Есть два способа определения/разъяснения высших (по сути -- рассудочно непостижимых) понятий: _катафатический_ (положительный/утверждающий) и _апофатический_ (отрицательный/отрицающий). Будда пользовался обоими.
3. Примером катафатики как раз и является утверждение "Ниббана/нирвана есть высшее счастье, благо".

Теперь -- примеры такой, которые можно найти, если поискать, не задаваясь отвергающими риторическими вопросами класса "где же?.."

Буддистская традиция утверждает, что учение Будды призвано осуществить три разновидности блага: благо, относящееся к текущей жизни, благо будущей жизни и высшее благо. Первое – благополучие и счастье здесь и сейчас; второе – счастливое перерождение; а третье – Ниббана, полное освобождение от круга перерождений. (Бхиккху Бодхи "Некоторые основные принципы Буддизма")
Термин «нирвана», судя по палийским текстам, не изобретен Буддой. В исчисляющей возможные мировоззренческие позиции «Брахмаджала-сутте» (Дигха-никая, I) приведено пять небуддийских точек зрения на «прижизненную нирвану». Из конструкции всего текста можно заключить, что при принятии любой из данных точек зрения вопрос о посмертии снимается, как неважный. Общий понятийный фон всех этих точек зрения таков: у человека обычно есть стремления, в чем проявляется его неудовлетворенность наличным положением дел. Эти стремления можно удовлетворить, и состояние удовлетворенности их есть то, к чему стремятся ради него самого, так, что покуда это состояние есть, стремиться более не к чему. Такое позитивно определенное состояние и именуется нирваной, т. е. «остуженностью лихорадки стремления». Самих позитивных определений такого состояния предлагалось пять, начиная с простейшего, т. е. с полного физического довольства и благополучия. *В одном пассаже Палийского канона некий Магандия прочувствованно благодарит Будду за афоризм: «Здоровье — высшее обретение. Нирвана — высшее счастье».* Когда Будда осторожно осведомляется, в каком смысле Магандия понимает приведенные слова, тот, похлопывая себя, отвечает: «Да вот в этом самом! Я теперь здоров, ничто меня не беспокоит. Это и есть нирвана!» Конечно, так сказать может лишь обыватель, а не философ. Впрочем, как во времена Будды, так и ныне весьма многие люди на деле — т. е. экзистенциально — согласны именно с нею, и при этом не важно, что они сознательно считают высшим благом. (А. В. Парибок "Отрицательная квалификация нирваны в ранних палийских текстах".)
Дхаммападу, правильно упомянутую выше Айоном, цитировать не буду, хотя чуть точнее было бы указать в ней на стихи 203-204. : )

----------

Aion (19.07.2017), Балдинг (20.07.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm . Шарипутта высказывался в таком ключе,но в любом случае 4 БИ о дукха,а не о сукха. Т.е она приятна потому что в ней нет загрязнений вызывающих дукха.

----------


## Йен

> Кстати, коллеги, подумалось сегодня утром, если из любопытства взглянуть на сборники состояний сознания и ментальных факторов Адхидхамматха Сангахи, то можно заметить, что в числе читт и четасик счастье отсутствует, что, по идее, логично (счастье, как комплексный феномен, при этом или экибана или не экибана, да и экибаны могут быть разные).


Ведана-четасика включает в себя приятное (соманасса) чувство. Пити-четасика, восторг, возникает совместно с приятным чувством.

----------


## Антарадхана

Буддизм - это не о счастье существования. Напротив, в буддизме учатся видеть непостоянство, страдательность и обусловленность каждого момента жизни, каждого явления, и стремятся к полному и окончательному прекращению существования. Даже достигая состояний освобожденности от грубых форм страдания, буддист должен видеть непостоянство, страдательность и обусловленность и этих сфер, видеть неудовлетворительность любого вида существования и стремиться к его прекращению. Короче говоря, главная цель буддизма - это не счастливая жизнь, а абсолютное прекращение жития, полное угасание.

----------


## Леон И

> Буддизм - это не о счастье существования.


Ох, как вы еще далеки от видения буддизма традиционными комментаторами типитаки. 

Дерзайте, вам очень многое предстоит узнать, или не узнать.

----------

